# Submitting afghanistan photos to military museums - OPSEC concerns



## Pieman (6 Jan 2012)

I thought I would share this bit of info.

I have been in contact with the military museum in Calgary recently. They asked me if I had photos to give them from my tour.  The people at the museum say they are thrilled to get their hands on anything to do with Afghanistan

I have tons of photos and videos from my tour, but was extremely hesitant to submit them as many could potentially be OPSEC sensitive. I certainly don't want to hand out anything and find myself in trouble.

The response was that the DND is involved with the museum, and that there is a screening procedure regarding the submission of the photos. Anything considered classified would be kept that way until safe to release.

So for those here who have lots of afghan photos, you might want to consider getting in contact with your nearest museum and preserve your experience overseas for the future generations.


----------



## Swingline1984 (6 Jan 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> I thought I would share this bit of info.
> 
> I have been in contact with the military museum in Calgary recently. They asked me if I had photos to give them from my tour.  The people at the museum say they are thrilled to get their hands on anything to do with Afghanistan
> 
> ...



Your local PAO is the person to talk to in regards to release of photos, however, if it was an OPSEC issue you shouldn't have been taking pictures anyway.


----------



## Pieman (6 Jan 2012)

> our local PAO is the person to talk to in regards to release of photos, however, if it was an OPSEC issue you shouldn't have been taking pictures anyway.


I am not serving anymore, so no PAO. I am also not stupid, so I in general, will know when and when not to take a picture.

That being said, there are plenty of photos that may seem innocent enough but are not. Photos in theater and OPSEC are not so cut and dry. I have seen plenty of pictures that guys took thinking it was okay, but showed off a observation point in the background or something similar. 

In general, we were all pretty free for all with our cameras in theater. I am sure many people out there have plenty of photos that might be considered OPSEC.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2012)

If in doubt, keep them to yourself.


----------



## Pieman (6 Jan 2012)

> If in doubt, keep them to yourself.



Good rule to follow. 

I am mentioning this as I felt a lot safer handing over pictures to museum since the DND is involved. In other words, I won't get in trouble if there is a questionable picture since there is a screening process.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jan 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Good rule to follow.
> 
> I am mentioning this as I felt a lot safer handing over pictures to museum since the DND is involved. In other words, I won't get in trouble if there is a questionable picture since there is a screening process.



In that case you should send them through DND to the museum.  That ensures DND sees them first, makes any decisions, then provides them to the museum.


----------



## Pieman (6 Jan 2012)

> In that case you should send them through DND to the museum.  That ensures DND sees them first, makes any decisions, then provides them to the museum.


From what I understand, the DND is part of the museum, and there is a procedure in place for incoming photos. So when I submit them to the museum the DND is involved from the get go.


----------



## Strike (6 Jan 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> From what I understand, the DND is part of the museum, and there is a procedure in place for incoming photos. So when I submit them to the museum the DND is involved from the get go.



As far as I know, we deal with them at arms length and are not DIRECTLY involved in their daily activities.  Chances are, any pictures submitted will be sent to their local public affairs contact to check for OPSEC or to someone with former experience to review.


----------



## Pieman (6 Jan 2012)

> As far as I know, we deal with them at arms length and are not DIRECTLY involved in their daily activities.  Chances are, any pictures submitted will be sent to their local public affairs contact to check for OPSEC or to someone with former experience to review.



Sounds about right. They were telling me they had DND staff check things over directly....but I think I will contact them again and try to get some more detailed info on this, and repost here.


----------



## Swingline1984 (6 Jan 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> I am not serving anymore, so no PAO. I am also not stupid, so I in general, will know when and when not to take a picture.



It was a general observation, not a condemnation (I apologize if you didn't take it that way).  Pretty much everywhere has a "local PAO" just a phone call away i.e. closest base/station.


----------



## Pieman (6 Jan 2012)

> It was a general observation, not a condemnation (I apologize it you didn't take it that way).  Pretty much everywhere has a "local PAO" just a phone call away i.e. closest base/station.


Understood. My bad.


----------



## Strike (6 Jan 2012)

This should help:

http://www.army.gc.ca/lfwa/area_contacts-eng.asp


----------



## OldTanker (6 Jan 2012)

Being a volunteer in a local military museum, and actively searching for artifacts for our Afghanistan display, I can't say I ever considered the OPSEC issues of any donated photos (probably since we haven't received any yet). Perhaps I am being naive, but I would have expected that anything that might have an OPSEC consideration would have been cleared by the donor through the COC before being donated. Having said that, and now being more aware of the issue, if we do have any donated photos, or other artifacts for that matter, that might have some potential OPSEC issues we can vet them through the local unit. Good to know about this.


----------



## Zoomie (14 Jan 2012)

Any and all photos taken while on CF/DND duty are considered the property of the CF. it doesn't matter if you used your own camera or not. Therefore you are not in a position to release any photos to anyone without expressed CF approval.


----------

